# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > English Forum >  قصيدة بمناسبة عيد الاب The Strength of a Man

## adel maayah

*The strength of a man, 
isn't seen in the width of his shoulders. 
It's seen in the width 
of his arms that circle you.... 

The strength of a man, 
isn't in the deep tone of his voice. 
It's in the gentle, 
words he whispers.... 

The strength of a man, 
isn't how many buddies he has. 
It's how good a buddy, 
he is with his kids... 

The strength of a man, 
isn't in how respected he is at work. 
It's in how respected, 
he is at home.... 

The strength of man, 
isn't in how hard he hits. 
It's in how tender, 
he touches.... 

The strength of a man, 
isn't in the hair on his chest. 
It's in his heart, 
that lies within his chest.... 

The strength of a man, 
isn't how many women he has loved. 
It's in can he be, 
true to one woman.... 

The strength of a man, 
isn't in the weight he can lift. 
It's in the burdens, 
he can carry....*

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

thanks

----------


## ajluni top

nice words

thank u brother

----------


## adel maayah

*the man is the father of the child*

*Do you know what this means* 
 :SnipeR (62):

----------


## آلجوري

thank u  :Smile:

----------


## hamza

شكرا  لهتمامك في الاب ...............
لان الوالدين بانسبت لي هم حياتي,,,,,,,.......
حمزة الصالحي :Bl (14):   :SnipeR (51):  

شكرا

----------


## adel maayah

thanks alot for responding

----------

